# Hey.....who wants some cigars?



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Simply reply "i'm in"
all post before midnight will qualify.
I will use google's random pic to choose the winner.
I will announce the winner tomorrow 

HAPPY NEW YEAR 

Bull


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll play...

I'm IN!!!


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

Awesome, I'm in!


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

i'm in


----------



## HardHeaded (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm in.

Happy new year to you too sir!


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm in

very nice of you btw...


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm in.

Happy New Year!


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## smoking ash (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm In!


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm In


Thanks for the opportunity and contest.


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Cigarer (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

You know I'm in.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

"i'm in"


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

"i'm in"


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm in! Thank you!!


----------



## horton21 (Aug 9, 2012)

In, thanks!


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Sadly I'm not in due to having too many cigars, but awesome contest!
Hope you have a wonderful New Year!


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

I'm in...


----------



## cameradude (Sep 28, 2014)

i'm in


----------



## jusphil85 (Jan 24, 2014)

"i'm in"


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Very nice of you Al 

I'm in


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

Happy New BEERS! Heck yeah I'm in!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I'm in


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm in. 
Awesome chance for the new year.


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

I'm in too, 
Thanks


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

All in thank you and HNY....


----------



## Nicks85 (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm in

Happy New Year!


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

since I wasn't able to get in at the cigar bar I'll be in here


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm in.

Very generous of you Bullman!


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## ELLASU (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm in!!!

Thanks & Happy New Year!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm in.... You a Gentlemen and a Scholar AL for doing this!

Happy New Year Brother!


----------



## oleballcoachtn (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Bshambo (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Ethernomad (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm in like gin!


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

I'm in...thanks, AL.


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## False Cast (May 28, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## Rick Hendeson (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## JIK (Sep 4, 2014)

Midnight what time zone? Hehe. I'm in if applicable. Very cool of you.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

not midnight in Hawaii yet. I'm in. hahahahah


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

The winner is 45......Jordan. please PM me your address


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

asmartbull said:


> The winner is 45......Jordan. please PM me your address


Congrats Jordan! Thanks @asmartbull for the contest!


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Congrats Jordan!!!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations Jordan!

Nicely done as always,Al.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Great job AL! First class as usual


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Very generous of you Al!


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

nicely done


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Well done...


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

Congrats Jordan!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Great contest Well Done BullMan Congrats Jordan!


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

Congrats Jordan. Thanks Al. Happy new year!!


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

Way to go, Jordan!!


----------



## oleballcoachtn (Nov 20, 2013)

2015 started off in good fashion for you Jordan.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Thanks a lot for doing this, Al! Very generous and kind of you!


----------



## HardHeaded (Nov 6, 2013)

Congrats. Nice contest.


----------



## JIK (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats Jordan


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

asmartbull said:


> Simply reply "i'm in"
> all post before midnight will qualify.
> I will use google's random pic to choose the winner.
> I will announce the winner tomorrow
> ...


Thanks for the contest and CONGRATULATIONS Jordan!


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for the congrats, everyone. Al, is an awesome botl.


----------



## smoking ash (Aug 22, 2010)

Congrats Troy! Very generous of you Al!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for contest congrats Troy


----------

